# My PC wont recognize my ethernet cable



## sku11drag0n (Sep 21, 2007)

I have been using my dsl westell 6100 router for about 1.5 yrs and this is my first connection problem. I am using the same ethernet cable and now all of a sudden my pc wont recognize the ethernet cable. I just reinstalled xp sp2 with a format, installed all the drivers. When i connect my modem with ethernet, my pc doesn't pick up its connected. It just says the the ethernet is unpluged. So i uninstalled the driver from which dell gave me and restarted my comp. Windows installed one for me. Its now GVC-realtek 10/100 PCI. Ironically, this is the driver i had before my format. I just opened my pc a few minutes ago to see maybe it wasn't plugged in or dirty. It fits snug and its clean. All help appreciated. My router does read usb and aslo when i plug the ethernet on my laptop, my modem works!!!!!! (using the same ethernet cable)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Plug the Ethernet only into the PC and do this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## sku11drag0n (Sep 21, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\David>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : HAL
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : GVC-REALTEK Ethernet 10/100 PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-A8-80-FF-6D.

My computer doesn't recognize it all. There are no lights near the ethernet cable. Its as if nothing is plugged in.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## sku11drag0n (Sep 21, 2007)

that didn't work. I contacted dell and they said it was related to my motherboard and that i need a new one. do you think this is correct?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You have isolated the problem to the computer. If it's your money on the line I suggest first trying another NIC. If it's Dell's money (warranty) let them decide what to replace first.


----------

